

Rust vs. Go - Alupis
http://jaredly.github.io/2014/03/22/rust-vs-go/

======
astockwell
Is there something to be said for having a "benevolent dictator" with a vision
as a predictor for language success? Does Rust have one, a la Van Rossum,
Matsumoto, or even Go's Pike/Thompson/Griesemer?

~~~
steveklabnik
Rust does not have one. The original designer doesn't even work on the
language any more.

There is a small core team that operates on rough consensus.

